# Which is your favourite dialogue in Bol Bachchan ??



## techiemaharaj (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys as you know *Bol Bachchan* has released yesterday, I and many others would have seen it already.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/0c/Bol_Bachchan.jpg/220px-Bol_Bachchan.jpg​
The movie's dialogues are amazing !!  Ajay Devgan's English is Mind Blowing !!

Hence I start this thread alongwith a poll to know
*Whats your favourite dialogue in the movie ??*

Please vote and see what's the MOST LOVED DIALOGUE of the Movie !!


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, I liked Ajay's dialogues !!


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2012)

Aata majhi satakli after reading this thread.

Quality post OP.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Now that you have created this thread I'll watch it.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 8, 2012)

Watch it for Ajay's English dialogues !!!


----------

